# Mesquite kitchen table



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

There are some big mesquite trees on the ranch we hunt on. I was thinking about harvesting one and getting a kitchen table made from it. Any suggestion on Who could make the table and what to look for in a tree to make furniture out of? Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Are the trees down...Dry?

There are a few that could do it, just depends on where all the material is I guess


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

The trees are still living, Would cut the piece based on their recommendations and bring it to them on a trailer


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you'd probably be better off buying mesquite lumber that has dried...or cutting the tree down, milling it, and then have the wood kiln dried.

just my guess.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

have a good friend that use to make mesquite tables and rockers. you have to dry this lumber good. and seal both side good cause bugs will live inside and eat the finish product. hes told me a story where a couple went with a cheap builder for kitchen cabinets they had to rip them out cause of bugs a year later. good luck


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

gator409 said:


> have a good friend that use to make mesquite tables and rockers. you have to dry this lumber good. and seal both side good cause bugs will live inside and eat the finish product. hes told me a story where a couple went with a cheap builder for kitchen cabinets they had to rip them out cause of bugs a year later. good luck


I'm drying a bunch of Mesquite planks that I made. How does one kill the bugs that are eating holes in the wood?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Littlebeer said:


> I'm drying a bunch of Mesquite planks that I made. How does one kill the bugs that are eating holes in the wood?


Heat, why I like kiln dried wood


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

Built this table for my daughter
also making a coffee table
all mesquite


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking table. Congrats!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice job


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

We just installed a 39" x 11' 6" kitchen island made from 5 individual mesquite planks that run the whole length. I will kill the first person that messes it up!!

We had; http://www.mesquitewoodproducts.com/about-sekula-mesquite.html make the island. They left it ready for stain/seal and I went and picked it up.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

The mesquitewoodproducts.com people live right down the road from us. They do pretty good work and aren't afraid to do custom work.



As to bugs mentioned- HEAT and HEAT. They will turn stuff into powder in no time.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

nice kitchen island.
use food grade finish.
just got a new load of wood
needs to dry than will make some nice stuff


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hemi what did you put on the table to seal it?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

JED said:


> View attachment 554297
> 
> 
> We just installed a 39" x 11' 6" kitchen island made from 5 individual mesquite planks that run the whole length. I will kill the first person that messes it up!!
> ...


That is spectacular!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Mesquitewoodproducts.com folks, the Sekula's are good people. I know the son Alan very well. They do amazing work! I would recommend them to anyone!


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

in your case i would put on butcher block oil you can buy it at lowes


----------

